# DW 12 Days of XMAS coming soon .....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes its nearly that time of the year for the DW 12 Days of Christmas

We have been offered some great prizes to be won from Artedshine , Waxybox, Dodo Juice, Swissvax , ValetPRO, Chemical Guysuk, Bullet polish, G3 pro, Polished Bliss, AutoGeek, Meguiar's UK ,Obsession Wax, Auto finesse,Autoglym, DR Leather,Bears Wax Factory , Obi -dan ,muc off,roll up and shine , 4nano , gtechniq , i4 detailing, autobrite direct , Cquartz (car pro) , Nanolex, Eco Touch , Black magic detail, Dooka

:thumb:

Keep watching ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those that dont know about it

check out these

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288211

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288184


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow just got another great offer from Nanolex and Eco touch to add to the prizes


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds great guess I need to get posting to get my numbers up..lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Magic Detail prize just come in added to the list !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize from Eco Touch landed and added to the list


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize just in from Dooka


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

This sounds epic


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

shame i was too late to enter


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

andymp85 said:


> shame i was too late to enter


This years hasnt started yet andy. The links are to last years competition mate


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

this looks amazing hopefully ill have a chance


----------

